# ISO baking



## virgo152 (Feb 21, 2008)

If the recipe calls for 350 degrees for 35 mins with a 9X13 but you have a 7X11 inch pan should I keep it in the oven longer or does it matter?


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 21, 2008)

Assuming you are baking a cake, the smaller pan will  make it higher (thicker) so it will take longer to cook.  I would lower the heat by 25F and plan on cooking it a little longer, testing for doneness as you go.

If it's not a cake...


----------



## virgo152 (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm making brownies.  So, put it at 325 degrees and bake it for 40 mins


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 21, 2008)

Yes.  But keep an eye on it.


----------

